# New Coffee Brewer



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Try not to drool...

http://www.clivecoffee.com/product/ratio-coffee-machine.html


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

nice... love the custom walnut side panels they do to the la Spaziale Mini Vivaldi II as well


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

That's nice ! Very elegant indeed


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

It's a very elegant design and clearly been well thought through with great attention to detail. Nice Chemex /pour over touch with the carafe.


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

Ok if looks are important but very expensive for what you get and not exactly all that new. For example hasn't the shower head design been used for donkeys years, for example in Dualit machines? Auto bloom is a nice touch though.


----------

